# N(V)AD! '76 Fender Silverface Champ



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Oh,yeah!
After selling the Symphonic MA-8 this Wednesday, had a few bucks in my pocket.
Woke this morning (pays to have kids that get up at 5:30!), saw this beauty on Kijiji.
1/2 hour later, got the call to come get it.
Home now & dating it, 29th week of 1976!
One or two minor nicks in the tolex, but that's it!
Photos now, then to play.






































Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Congrats on a classic.


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Nice..but I do believe its a '76


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

capnjim said:


> Nice..but I do believe its a '76


That's what I thought, with the power code, SN dater, so what about the pots?
137's
"During the 1950's, Fender used mostly Stackpole (#304) pots. Then in roughly early 1963, they changed to CTS (#137) pots. In 1967 (after CBS bought Fender), Fender bought a HUGE supply of pots from CTS. This supply lasted for over five years. So guitars and amps made as late as 1973 can still have 1967 date codes from this huge 1967 stocking."











Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

"Champ AA764 (silverface)

A50000 to A63000 – 1975"

http://www2.fender.com/en-CA/support/articles/amplifier-product-dating/

"DATING FENDER AMPLIFIERS (INCLUDING SILVERFACE AND BLACKFACE AMPS) USING TRANSFORMER CODES
In general, Fender amps that don’t have rubber-stamped tube sticker date codes have EIA numbers on their transformers that might enable determination of the production date. These numbers always begin with “EIA 606,” and are followed by three or four digits in various combinations.

If three digits are present, the first digit refers to the year (i.e., a “7” would mean 1967). If four digits are present, the first two digits refer to the year (i.e., a “66” would mean 1966). The last two digits refer to the week of the year (i.e., a “26” would mean the 26th week or, roughly, June). For example, EIA 606-4-21 would denote the 21st week of 1964. It is also advisable to add about 6 months to the date to allow for time these parts may have spent in inventory storage."


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

Sorry, bit confused by all this.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

The pots clearly date to 1976. Its 137, then the year, in your case, '76.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

capnjim said:


> The pots clearly date to 1976. Its 137, then the year, in your case, '76.


Cheers capnjim! I'm loving it BTW. 


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## capnjim (Aug 19, 2011)

Crank that sucker up! The silverfaces are for me, the best sounding champs ever. The tweeds are nice for that one sound, the blackfaces are too clean, but those silverfaces get that super cleany kind o


----------



## Lincoln (Jun 2, 2008)

Congrats. Looks to be in excellent condition. The Champs and Vibro Champs hold their value so well, you know they gotta be good. Born to be cranked!!


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Congrats on the cool amp!
Wow, it even came with a high end watch! 8)

I wouldn't mind snagging one of those, or a Princeton one day.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

sulphur said:


> Congrats on the cool amp!
> Wow, it even came with a high end watch! 8).


Well, that's how they told the time back in the day. 8p
Thanks for the congrats peeps.


Sent from my Other Brain


----------



## purpleplexi (Nov 5, 2014)

Great practice/recording amp.


----------



## King Loudness (May 3, 2010)

Awesome. I recently got a '76 SFDR that's nearly as clean as that. Took it off to have the filter caps and a few other things changed out and now it's right as rain. The tech swears it's one of the best sounding old DRs he's heard. My buddy has a pretty clean SF Champ, but his is an '80 or '81 model. They're super cool. Congrats.

W.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Congrats! I'd love a small Fender combo for the house. Eventually!


----------



## Business (Jul 30, 2013)

I got mine modded with a tone-stack bypass, push/pull on the volume knob
Also Eminence 820H speaker 
And RCA speaker jack changed to a standard 1/4" jack, so I can plug it in an external cab


----------

